# Somewhat off-topic: Texas folk, how did y'all's diesel-powered vehicles handle the cold weather?



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

I started ilmine up when it was 1 deg outside. Just making sure the battery was OK. Took just a second or so longer to start..but the heater cracked my already cracked windshield.

I had normal diesel in the tank as well. I don't think texas swaps for winter but I could be wrong.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

rcruze said:


> I don't think texas swaps for winter but I could be wrong.


The refineries switch over to winter fuel for most of the nation, so I assumed they produce it in bulk and warm weather climates got at least a minimally processed winter product just because it was easier to run it all as one production standard.


----------

